
6 proofs of 2 + 2 = 2 * 2 - picrin
https://lean-ide.github.io/2plus2equals2times2/
======
gus_massa
Nice work.

I expected 6 proof by pencil and paper, but this have 6 proof that can be run
and verified in the browser by the computer.

------
lorenzosnap
this is pretty neat. well done

~~~
picrin
Well, most of the work (asm.js compiler, github pages template) has been done
by lean developers (and I agree, it's a marvel):
[https://github.com/leanprover/mkleanbook](https://github.com/leanprover/mkleanbook)

My contribution is just the content. There are alternative tutorials
available, but they all require significant time investment (weeks to months)

